# Reading/Oxford Part (TTC Girls) Part 14



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi janny bear hope u have a good weekend as well - keep  

Kate xxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thought I'd better bump this up before we fall off the first page!
Hope you're all having a great weekend.  
Elaine/Jan, it was so good to meet you yesterday (over really quite a virtuous scone - it had fruit in it, so it must be healthy!)  Your experience is invaluable, and it really made me see things through your eyes.  I hope they get their act together for you Jan, and good luck with your appt tomorrow, Elaine.

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ladies thought i better pop in as its been quiet for a couple of days!!

Well we went to the karaoke nite at the pub on saturday (my lovely friend was not there thank god!!) I was sober as i had to work sunday morning and i got up and sang! I was quite proud of myself for doing that as im usually so quiet and shy  

I am now off on study leave but start my placement next monday - i will be getting the oppurtunity to shove tubes into ppl's veins and arteries to see if they are blocked or not!! Has to be a great stress reliever surely?!!

Take care and speak soon

Kate xxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Just thought I would let you know that my appointment went well on Monday.  Will book in for another medicated FET cycle with next AF.  We are going to try baby aspirin to try and improve the bloodflow to my bicornuate uterus with the two chambers just to see if it makes a difference.  Have upped the dosage of Metformin and now have a target of 11 stones to try and reach one day to see if the weight-loss bump starts a regular menstrual cycle and possible return to natural ovulation.  We have four frosties to try and hopefully two goes if they defrost ok and then it will be a general discussion afterwards to see whether to then risk another fresh cycle or move on.  Hopefully by the end of this year we will be either successful or ready to call TX a day.

Doctors are confident that our embryos are good quality but it is just a matter of trying to see if one of them sticks.  We only really need to start worrying after four or five failed 2wws.  So far I have had 3 x 2wws as the 2nd IVF attempt resulted in no embryos to put back.

Anyhow, I am feeling a lot more positive and hopeful after the chat as I was feeling quite despondent and negative about our chances.  There are obviously no guarantees but it is worth a go.

Take care and hope everyone is managing to avoid these dreadful cold viruses - mine has just gone!

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

what good news Elaine - you must feel much happier now.

Well we got a BFN today. Bugga.  

Will pick ourselves back up and try again - probably our last go.

At least we know we can get an embryo now, which is a hell of a lot further than last time, so it is worth us trying again.

Am gonna try to lose some weight too for next cycle - can only help the IF cause and will make me look and feel better too.

Clutching at straws I know - but got to do something positive eh?

Take care everyone.

Love

H4M
xx


----------



## Hayley E (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry H4M, the pain is unbearable I know but I promise that it will get better and I'm so glad that you're already thinking about giving it another go, it's best to look forward.

I won't be posting on here again, so I just wanted to let you all know that I'll be keeping an eye out on your progress and I'm here if you need me.

Lots of love

Hayleyx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Dear H4M,

I am so sorry that it hasn't worked this time for you.  However as you say, you know that between you can make embryos and therefore you are in with a chance as we all are.  It is just a case of finding the strength to pick yourselves up, dust yourselves off, give your ovaries a rest for a couple of months and then booking in again.  The biggest issue is finding the dosh and emotional strength to try again!  

We have been where you are now - quite a few times now.  There are no great words of solace that we can offer other than try to think of it being a 25% chance of working each time you try.  Write the first go off as a trial go, the second they have learned a lot more about how you respond and then next time they can adjust everything that much closer to your needs.  My view is that it is like having an infection - it might take up to four courses of antibiotics to work.  If you are lucky, the first lot works first time.  A lot of us take up to the four lots of treatment for it to work.  Sadly a few of us still require more!  

Here's hoping that your time will be next time.  I have found that we do grow stronger in a weird way.  If we can cope with the emotional rollercoaster that is IF, then we are prepared for most things.  Try and share emotions as a couple rather than bottling them all up - it does bring you closer together.  Don't blame one another as it is a joint problem and something that you both have to be strong for to get through.

I have weight to lose so if you want to use me as a dieting buddy, let me know!  Maybe that way I might feel a bit more guilty about reaching for biscuits!

All my love,

Elaine xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,
H4M I'm so sorry to hear your news - I hope you are able to move onto the next cycle positively, and that the two of you are looking after each other.

Elaine, great news that your appointment went well; when are you likely to be starting FET?

Jan, best of luck with whatever you decide.

Kate, hope you're still upbeat & making the most of your study leave (are you actually doing some study?!)

I had a scan and trial ET yesterday, so at least I know what to expect, and everythings seems to be in the right place!  My FSH level was 3.7, and although Rob's SA was even lower than expected, we have 8 straws of swimmers in the freezer waiting for us.  I should start down-regging at the end of March.

Take care,
xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Clare - glad that your trial ET went well and that is going to be all stations go as from end of March.  I think that if my timings are correct, I'll be booking in to start the FET around that time as well.  Probably starting to sniff 3rd week in April-ish.

H4M- hope that you are having a break and are not too disheartened.

River - are you still planning to go across to Spain for treatment?

Jan - thinking of you.

Pink Panther - hope you are not studying too hard!

To everyone else - hi and have great weekends!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare good luck at the end of march - i will have everything crossed for u  

I am feeling really good still - i went and saw my friends baby yesturday - he was only 24 hours old and it felt really good holding him and it actually helped me! 

I have also been studying on my study leave - i made the mistake last yr of leaving it all to the last minute and nearly failed so i am changing attitudes this yr!! Also my hubby has just applied to join CID so he will be studying for that as well!

Take care and hope everyone is ok?

Kate xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Kate - hope the studying's going well.  When are your exams?  At least it will take your mind off tx.  Wish your DH well with his own preparations; I loved being on CID, it's a top job.  It sounds like his current attachment will get him ready for a board, too.

I've got a stinking cold (know how you feel now, Elaine!) so am tucked up at home with a hot toddy - first alcoholic drink I've had for ages!!

xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare

The studying is coming along nice and steady at the moment - i have an exam in september so a while away - then another yr to go before i qualify.

Take it easy and rest up - colds are so horrible!

Kate xx


----------



## sarafp (Jul 18, 2004)

Hello all 

Just keeping an eye on how things are going with my old fertility friends!  Fingers crossed for some more good news - I do pop in regularly, so don't think I don't care any more!! 

No news here.  We have reached the end of the road - I would need donor eggs and donor sperm, and at my age there is a very low success rate, so I am trying to count my blessings and get on with life.  Of course, miracles do happen, and you never know....and the practising is fun anyway.

Elaine and Jan - hope all is well with you both.  Hopefully we can get together sometime.

Much love,
Sara xxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Sara,

Glad to hear from you.  Am up for a meet-up whenever Jan can make it.

Clare - I hope you did not catch the dreaded lurgy from me!  Get better soon and keep up the hot toddies!

Jan - Keep your chin up, hun.

To everyone else, hang in there.

Love,

Elaine x

PS I have flyers for the National Infertility Day event on Saturday 10th June if anyone would like one sending through the post or to put up in their local GP's surgery?  Just PM me with your address.


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Jan!

Great news about the tax rebate!  I wish I was due one!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks Jan - have now changed that horrid picture to a nicer one!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi janny bear thats a bit of good news then?!!

Think we would all like a tax rebate!!

Kate xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all,
So much for spring coming!!  
I love this sort of weather though; bright clear blue skies and frosty trees - beautiful!!  
I am very excited today as the band I have just joined have just got our first gig, in Faringdon in a few weeks time.  It's nice to have something to focus on aside from tx, and it's such good fun rehearsing.
Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls - its snowing here!!!!

Went and saw a dog today so hopefully will have her by the weekend as we have given up on having kids i think!!!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi everyone,

We have been away for a bit but sounds like everyone is feeling very positive.  Lee has her blood test on wens to see if she has down regulated then its 12 days of injections after that.  Clare- what is the trial ET,  were we supposed to do that?  So far everything has been smooth and no nasty reactions to the drugs - yet!!!  

Louis is doing well and is now 7 months now but the dreaded teath are causing him lots of problems

Lots of positive vibes to everyone

Charley, lee and Louis


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u all had a good weekend? I went to a christening which thankgod didnt go on too long even though they had like 40 godparents!!!!

Love Kate xxxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Have just returned from a long weekend in the North Yorkshire Dales - snow and sunshine all round!  We had a belated Christmas/Dad's birthday celebration as my Mum was too ill to appreciate Christmas in December.  I cooked Christmas dinner for 8 on Saturday - sprouts and all!  It was lovely!  It carried on into Sunday so I have put on a fair few pounds.

The Ann Summers party sounds like a hoot as I have never been to one, Jan!

Right off to do some work!

Love to you all,

Elaine xx

PS I will be putting together the F-IVF newsletter for Spring so if anyone has any tips, jokes, stories - successful or unsuccessful, I would really appreciate them especially any new features!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just got back from five days in France - far too much cheese & wine consumed than is good for me, but hey, it's only a few days!  Back on the wagon tomorrow, and the main thing is that I wasn't tempted into a cigarette, so I'm still 'clean'!!

Jan, has someone said something nasty to you?  I know about the stuff a while ago, but recently I mean?  You and Elaine have so much experience & understanding to offer to others, especially those of us who are just starting on the IF journey.  I hope you're ok.  I haven't had a chance to look at my diary yet, but would love to come to your Ann Summers party - I think they're hilarious!  LOL at the laughing policeman, as all four band members are   !

Elaine, a belated xmas was such a good idea.  Glad you all enjoyed yourselves.  The weather's still fairly Christmassy too!  We had deep deep snow in France - it was beautiful!

Hi Charley, glad Lee's doing alright so far.  I wouldn't worry about the trial transfer - I honestly don't know what bits they do routinely, but I'm sure it would have been done if they thought it was necessary.  I was having a scan and the nurse said, 'actually we may as well do a trial ET while we're here', so I got the impression it was fairly 'take it or leave it'!

Kate, hope all's well with you honey & the placement is still going ok.

AF is due this week, so am hoping (for once!) it's on time so I can feel as though we're really starting...
Hugs to all,
xx Clare


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh, I see.  I have just read the other thread.  I really don't want to waste my time with mud slinging, but I have just re-read the last few pages of posts on this thread to find anything remotely unfriendly.  Still looking...

Perhaps it is easy to confuse 'unfriendly' with 'very busy people trying to have a life outside of IF rather than spending all their day looking at an internet site'.  Either way I don't think any of us should lose sleep over it.

So sorry you didn't find us friendly - I joined the thread just before you and have found everyone extremely friendly.  A small but supportive group.  Please remember that wherever you post on this site, other people could read your comments and be offended by what you say.  Everyone is affected by IF in different ways; it doesn't matter who you are, how long you've been TTC or what your situation is.  Because of this everyone on this site is perhaps a little more sensitive than 'average joe' on the street, especially if they are going through treatment, or have just had a negative, so it is always prudent to take this into account as well.

Enough said I think.

xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare hun - glad u had a good time in france and well done for not having a ciggie!

My placement is going really well thanks and im enjoying it a lot - everyone is lovely to me and made me feel so welcome!

Speak to u all soon

Kate xxxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Oops!  Have just read both threads and the to-ings and fro-ings.  There is no pleasing everyone and I think Clare's posting was succinct.  I hold my hand up that I am sometimes intolerant to those with children wanting siblings at those times when I feel low at having none, but generally I do appreciate the longing for siblings.  None of this IF is easy to deal with for any of us and as Clare says, most of us are juggling busy lives and trying to support others in the same boat when and if we are up to it.  I haven't always got the time to remember crucial dates for other people's treatment to always send a supportive posting in time or on the right day, but that does not mean that I am not thinking about them and wishing them well.

I have just received confirmation from my appointment that it is well worth doing at least one or hopefully two more medicated FET's and not to rule out another fresh cycle of IVF if we are up to it emotionally and financially.

Yesterday I had to go to the local post-office, where the woman serving could not stop yawning.  She apologised and explained that her little boy had wet the bed at 4 a.m.  I said that I have been ttc for 8 years and I would willingly swap situations as I had been lying awake most mornings between 4 and 6, wishing I had a baby to disturb my sleep.  She then said that children aren't what they are cracked up to be and I am better off without them.  People like that don't deserve them.  I was really annoyed but recognised that she has no concept of what we are suffering.  I can't begin to understand that she can berate her own child in front of a customer for wetting the bed and causing her to go without sleep.  It takes allsorts, I suppose.

To everyone suffering IF reading this, I am sending a large hug and wish that I could be there when you are crying from getting a BFN so I can cry with you, there when you get a BFP so we can laugh and whoop with joy together but more than that, I do wish that we all learn from this journey together so that we can be more appreciative of the good things that we already have in our lives and above all, are thankful that we have made some wonderful friends for life by being in the same IF boat.  I am thinking particularly of Jan, Alison, Sarah, SaraFP, Hayley, Clare, H4M, Just Jess, - you know who you all are!  Without IF and this site, we would all be suffering in silence on our own with very little means of sharing how we feel with someone going through treatment, who understands those terrible lows and highs before a fall.

Anyhow that's enough of the heavy stuff!  Let's try and get to Jan's for this Ann Summer's party although there is no way I am modelling anything in the underwear department - I just want to make that clear right now!  Mind you, most of us are bored rigid with BMS so anything that gives us a lift in that department would be good!

Love to you all,

Elaine xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi girls!
Elaine, that's great news about your appointment conclusion - I'm so pleased for you.  We may well be cycling together then!  AF is due on Friday but I have no symptoms yet; I have an acupuncture appt tomorrow evening to try & prepare for the pain - see if it makes a difference.

Kate, come & tell us all about your new dog!!!!  Post a pic of her as soon as you can - I bet she's keeping you busy!

Lots of love to Jan, H4M & others, including any lurkers out there!!
xx Clare


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Elaine, can you pm me with the date of Jan's party?  I didn't write it down & now all her posts have disappeared...


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Anne Summers Party THURSDAY 13th APRIL


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Jan - I have checked my diary & will be there with knobs on (so to speak)!!!!!


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Girls!

Clare - my cycle is very long so I guess I have another 3 weeks before AF and booking in for a FET cycle but I will be following on right behind you!

Kate - did you get the dog?  We caved and were given a cat in December.  Previously we had 8 guinea-pigs and the last one had died two years' beforehand.  We'd thought that a baby would come sooner so put off having another pet but then thought better of it!  They are a good distraction from worrying about TX!

Jan - do you want me to bring nibbles and drinks for your Ann Summers party?  I draw the line at nob-shaped biscuits but can rustle up some crustini, phallic-shaped cut vegetable and dips!!  Clare can bring her baton/truncheon!!

I wonder if Sarah, Sarah FP, Kate and H4M can make it?

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

LOL at nob-shaped biscuits!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey it will be my first Ann Summers party and I don't know what to expect!!!



Elaine


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh dear !!! what have i let myself in for    

I'm a good girl i am    YEAH RIGHT !!!! hehehehhe


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls - clare and elaine - the dog is lovely - she is nearly a yr old Alsatian - she seems to be settling in here ok but im guessing it will take a while for all of us to get used to each other?

Hi jan - i have never been to an Ann summers party but i would love to go to one although i am quite shy!!!   I would love to meet u all though  

Kate xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I love Alsatians - is she a rescue dog?  
You DEFINITELY have to come to the AS party Kate - it's a top idea, Jan!  I have actually spent the last two hours thinking of rude finger food I can bring (thanks Elaine - I have achieved precisely NO work today!)

I can't remember if I mentioned, but I have been given a new job.  They say it's just while I have my treatment, but in my job there's no such thing as a temporary posting!  I start on the 27th & it is a very dull (but stress-free) 9-5 office job in Witney.  Might be popping over to Carterton for a coffee if it gets too dull Elaine!  

xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - the dog was with a couple but she fell pregnant (ironically) and they said they wouldnt have space for both baby and dog so the dog has been with the grandparents and they had advertised her free to a good home so we jumped at the chance as been after a dog for ages!

I think i mite come to the AS party - need to check my diary! Hope this is ok jan? Which area are u in again?

Kate xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Morning all... xxxxx

It's not an option...... YOU ALL ARE COMMING TO MY ANNE SUMMERS PARTY 
It's a chance to let our hair down & have a really good laugh xxxxxx

Sometimes we have to turn our treatment into a laugh in order to cope with it.... I may actually be 40!!! but most people who know me understand that really i'm 18 trapped in old saggy body  ........ 

I'm in swindon babe, pm me & i'll send you some directions.... drop me you phone number whilst you're at it....

Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Clare, Kate, Jan & the rest of the girls!

I am shy when it comes to sex-stuff, Kate.      I can joke on this site but will probably have toe-curling embarrassment if the items at the party are bit on the graphic side!      I might disappear off to wash up or to brew up, etc. if things become a bit too near the knuckle for my liking!  You must come so that we can discuss knitting patterns or boring safe stuff like that if things take a turn for the worst!

Clare - sorry that they have put you in a boring job in Witney for a while.  You are welcome to nip across for lunch and a coffee at any time.  As long as you don't make it look like I am being arrested!!!  Only joking.  We had 3 policemen/women as neighbours up to a year ago - nextdoor, diagonally opposite and next-door but one!  My cousin is also married to a guy in the MET.  Talk about us having to keep our nose clean...!  

Jan is a laugh a minute and very kind-hearted so she will put us all at our ease in seconds.  Let's do as she says and use it as a ruse to meet each other, let our hair down - on our heads before someone suggests elsewhere (!) - and share some of our angst.  It will do us all good to have something other than IF to talk about. 

Have great weekends everyone!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Elaine R said:


> I am shy when it comes to sex-stuff, Kate.
> 
> ...let our hair down - on our heads before someone suggests elsewhere (!)


Shy? With a comment like that!!!          
      

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

KNITTING PATTERNS   OH, PLEASE !!!!

I've been looking on the internet today..... ummmmmm some very interesting things are floating around out there....... willy shaped balloons!!!!!  i've got some ice cube holders somewhere & some chocolate nipples!!!!

Ahhh, come on... get in the mood....   i'm in the moooood for dancin... romancin,  da dah dahhh....  hehehhehe..

i'm too sexy for my shirt, too sexy for my shirt, so sexy it hurts.... hahhaah  



WATCH THIS SPACE !!!!!!


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh dear!  What have I unleasehed with my nob-shaped biscuits comment?!

My problem that living with my DH for so long and him being in the forces, I have been conditioned into looking out for the double-entendres and riske comments.  Everything I say or write can be twisted into something rude so that now I have trained myself to say it before anyone else!!  I am not naturally that way but have been taught to think like a man's man!

I will go and skulk back under the stone I crawled out under from!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

ELAINE, don't you dare... you come back out from under that rock RIGHT NOW 

 i get the impression, that i'm beginning to worry everyone  

GOOD !!!!   hahahhahaha


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAH !!!!

i just put 'chocolate willies' in the yahoo search engine & it found ...... Willy Wonka's chocolate factory


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

morning girls - thankyou for all those comments!!! lol - my AF came this morning and was feeling miserable and that cheered me up!

I will be coming jan - i will PM u in a while.

Elaine - its ok - i love discussing knitting patterns!!! lol (i cant knit but hey!!!)

Not much else going on - the dog is being spoilt!!!

Speak soon

Kate xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't take the **** out of knitting - I took it up after xmas as a stress-reliever, and am (secretly) really enjoying it!!!  I haven't managed anything more challening than a scarf so far though!!

Still no AF - aaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh how annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry you're feeling glum Kate - Cookie'll cheer you up!  Toby & I have just been for a long walk through the fields, lovely!

Have a great weekend everyone,
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - well done on the knitting thing - i just cant do it! I do cross stitch though when i get the time!!

Me and my friend took cookie for a really long walk yesturday and i felt great about it!

Speak soon

Kate xx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi Girls,
thought I'd drop in to make sure that you're all behaving yourselves!

Jan, your Ann Summers party sounds like it could get quite wild-perhaps you'll have another in May when my course is finished so I can join in the fun??!!

Anyway just thought I'd let you all know that I do look in every once-in-a-while to see how things are with you all.
You all sounds so positive-you should be proud of yourselves.

With love
Sarah xxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Sara and everyone else!

I like knitting, scrap-booking, painting, sketching, patchwork, crewel-work, photography, sewing but cannot do crochet or anything too fiddly!  There - the secret's out - I'm a closet nerd!  Anything which takes my mind off TTC cannot be bad though and I can recommend it.  Dave wants me to take up spinning but I fear that it is the sort that has nothing to do with making yarn - rather the sweaty kind on static bikes.  We are going on Wednesday evening so don't expect to hear anything from me for days as I will be aching all over as I am so unfit.  I can just about manage 20 minutes on the excercise bike in the gym so now I am panicking how I can survive a 40 minute class.  Any tips would be appreciated!

Excuses though of so far: Feigning bird-flu, an old war-wound playing up, groin strain, vertigo ---  None sound quite plausible!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

MORNING  brrrrrrrrrrr..

Went for a walk yesterday   didn't last long though 'cuse my ears were stinging, my eyes were watering & i think my nose could have kept up with Linford Christie..

Sounds like are all waiting for AF's to arrive ....... we may all be on 2ww together!!!! 

Received my letter from Jane Moore on saturday... she is so negative that i'm becomming worried again... she has siad that if this cycle doesn't work they will have to review the situation based on my age & the amount of unseccessful ivf attemps... think they are giving up on me  
She can only wish  

I'm really looking forward to the 13th April.. D-DAY!!
Probably going to take a half day from work, so if anybody wants to come over earlier that's fine.

I'm 41 on the 8th April, so i'm gonna class it as my birthday bash as well.
As it's good friday the following day, i'm not going to work the following morning, so i can actually stay in & have a glass of wine for a change.

Sarah, would you like anything?

Elaine, i used to do spinning a few years ago & used to enjoy it... there's no gears, so you basically go at your own pace.... you just don't get anywhere  

Take care all.


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Jan,

My AF isn't due for at last another 2 and a half weeks so I will be trailing behind you all.  Don't worry about Jane Moore - it depends on whom you speak to as to how positive they are and she is one of the more negative ones.  We have a successful story for the F-IVF newsletter of one patient giving birth at 43 and that was with her own eggs - not some whipper-snapper's like you'll be having!

Thanks for telling me that there is no gears for spinning - I always clunk them on road bikes!

A joint birthday bash sounds like a good idea - will all your presents come from Ann Summers?!

Right - off to find some lunch.

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok and the weather is looking up?!!

Weekend was ok i guess - could have been a lot better!! Nevermind!

Jan - is the AS party on the 13th or 14th april? I am all confused now!! (not that it takes much to do that!!)

Kate xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

THURSDAY 13th APRIL xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks jan for some reason i have wrote in my diary friday the 14th april and was thinking i better let work know i wont be in but thursday even better!!!

Speak soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hurrah hurrah hurrah, AF finally here!!

V impressed with my three sessions of acupuncture, which have had a very noticeable effect on the pain.  It's still bad & I'm still taking all the meds I was before, but I've actually been able to go to work tonight - I've never been able to go to work/school/uni on CD1 before; always been doubled up in pain.  

Called the clinic today & booked in for treatment - It's finally happening!  By the time we meet up at Jan's party I'll be well into down-reg & you can give me lots of advice!

Jan, when's your actually birthday hun?

Kate, you having a blond day sweetie??!

Elaine, nothing wrong with being a closet nerd!  I have decided I am going to make all my xmas pressies this year, so I will be getting started v soon (takes me a looooooooooong time to knit/sew anything!)

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare - yay your AF is here!! 

I am also like u normally have really bad pains on CD1 but glad the accupunture seems to be working for u!

I think i was having a blond day yesturday or probably a few days now!!

Not up to much - looking after my godson later and looking forward to it  

Speak soon

Kate xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Elaine, i think i'm catching up with you   i'm on day 33.... normally only 26 days sooooooooo  

I think you lot are a load of 'knits'    I hate knitting & crocheting & needle point (my Nan used to 'encourage' us in to doing it.... typical Janny..... hated it!) I'm not adverse to making things on the sewing machine, although need to be in right frame of mood.

All you need to know is that i'm Ollllllllllllllllldddddddd in April.. hehehehhehe.(if you read back you'll find it)

I'm glad that the acupuncture & massages etc have helped you all... it just puts me on edge more..

Have a fairly happy day.. love Jan xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

D'oh, didn't read your post properly Jan - have found your birthday now!      Got you a nice willy shaped cross-stitch kit!!
     

Hope you all have a great day!

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Clare    hehhehehehe..

It's pooring down with rain here   & i gotta go shopping.. i'm really afriad of getting wet.. 'cuse i always come back bigger


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually Clare..... that's not such a bad idea.... a cross stitch willy.... can use it as an extension


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello to you all.

My name is Tam, Clare spotted a post by me on a another thread and said to come and say hi to all you ladies, didn't know you were about as im still fairly new to FF.

here's my brief history 
Me and my partner have been together for 10 years, we’re due to get married next july, all the planning is great to take my mind off the whole baby thing. We have been living together for 6 years, we live in Wiltshire. I was referred to Oxford about 3 years ago due to endo, which after my last op where i had endo taken off the bowel i am in alot less pain. My consultant is Tim Child.

This is our 3rd attempt at ivf, wishing it be our last, but after my last fsh blood test reading at 12.7 i doubt it will be my last. I was sooo positive with my last two cycles even though the first one was a bit of a disaster, this time round im to scared to get to excited of the prospect of it working sorry if that sound negative. I am due to start sniffing on the 27th March and last time i was on 350 Puregeon so should imagine it will be around the same this time.

I am a graphic designer by day, i have given up smoking at Christmas (not that i smoked alot, and never before a cycle) and majorly cut down on alcohol (love my red vine) and eat healthily in the hope to fall pg...

It's my partners birthday tonight so looking forward to going out for a scummy meal... probably not healthy...yummy!!!!

well i’ve probably rambled on enough now, sorry, didn't really know how much you’d want to know.

look forward to getting to know you all. Good luck everyone.

lots a love Tam x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, hello there Tam...

You are not alone... I live in Wiltshire.... Swindon actually, where abouts are you hun. xxxx

Elaine & i have been floating around on here for 2 years + now & have both had repeated IVF negatives.... so we know how you feel. 

We log on daily to keep up with everybody, so you are not alone 

I'm the mad hatter on here, so feel free to air anything you like xxxx

Janny xxxx

Ps.. if you haven't already read backwards  i'm having an Anne Summers part on the 13th April... all the more the merrier hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi tam and welcome to the thread - have been on this one about a month and everyone has made me feel so welcome!

Speak soon ladies am back on placement tomorrow

Kate xx


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello ladies

Sorry Janny to hear that you have had failed cycles too. I't a tough one isn't! feel at time like ive been to hell and back!

Thanks for the invite to your party, I'll have to see how im feeling as i'll be in the middle of stimms treatment, let you know closer to the time.

People say im abit of a nutter so hopefully i'll fit in well with you guys. 

look forward to chatting and getting to know you all.

Tam xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Morning all xx

Kate, have you bumped in to my cousin yet?

Elaine, thanks for the laugh, i really needed it.

There are quite a few of us floating around in the wiltshire area, but i see the wiltshire thread has drizzled out & gone a bit quiet.
Think maybe it's because they are using Salisbury or Bath clinics.

More the merrier on here i say. 

see yous laters wally gators. x


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone and a big welcome to Tam!

Sorry about the two negatives - I have had three negatives from IVF and one from a FET - due to do another FET soon but my cycles are long so the AF might be ages away yet.  I was fairly upbeat for the first two as well but then it becomes a nightmare to try to remain positive with a few negative under your belt.  Just rant, rave and say what you feel - we all have, do and will do.  Nothing you say won't have been said before, trust me - I'm a pastmaster at it!  I also have endometriosis, plus PCOS and a bicornuate uterus with two separate chambers and am 38 so your situation isn't as bad as you think.  If Tim Child rates my issue in terms of difficulty as 4 out of 10, you must be a 1!  Keep that thought in your head as he is hopeful that it will work for me one day providing I can muster the strength to carry on.

I am also the editor of the Friends of IVF newsletter at the JR so any contributions to that are also most welcome.  Most stories we receive are positive ones but we are trying to persuade more negative stories to be written so that it presents a balanced view of cycle outcomes.

All the best for this next cycle!

Jan - great to talk on the phone last night!  Phone me whenever you need to chat - or for my warped view of why some people have a large families, who really shouldn't.  Policitically un-pc but a must to keep me sane through this battle with IF.  I agree that Infertility is a horrible word - perhaps we should view it as that our bodies are particulary choosy about which embryos will embed - only the best gametes will do and anything less is not good enough!

Love to the rest of the girls.

Elaine x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning all!

Hi Tam, so glad you found us!  I will be starting d/r less than a week after you, so we can go    together.  As this is my first cycle I am still in the positive phase (95% positive, 5% realistic), but I really do feel for all of you who have been through the mill.  I will still be d/r at Jan's party (I think - or may just have started stimming) but I figured she won't mind if I get in a strop and start throwing willies at people!!  Anyway, it's good to read your story and I hope this cycle will be your success story.

Elaine, when does the next newsletter come out?  I picked up the last one at the clinic & found it really interesting.  Needless to say Rob won't read it - he's far more self-contained than I am. At the moment...!

Kate, have a nice day at work honey - hope Cookie's behaving herself!  Toby is 'playing' with the cats as I type this - I don't think they're impressed!  

Jan, can't find a cross-stitch willy; how about a crochet willy-warmer?

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

hehehehhehe.. xxx

Have you seen the chocolate g-stings & the sweety bikinis?



A crochet willy warmer... ummmmm.. in this weather i think it'd be a button mushroom cosie


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Sorry guys, but gonna have to have a rant!!!!!!!!      

At our pre-tx appt we sat down with the nurse and worked out all our likely dates so that I could relay the information to work.  As a result of that conversation I have been taken away from the post I love and put in a scummy crappy office job from the end of this month - timed to cover tx.  The JR have just rang to tell me that Rob's bloods aren't back yet, and as they take 6-8 weeks they would never have been back in time to start this month.  So WHY did they fill us with false hope about starting now?
There's no going back at work - someone has already been posted to my old job - which means I have to do a job that I hate for another six weeks before tx even starts.  I will be away from my 'real' job for over three months now, meaning there is a very highly likelihood of being permanently posted to the new job, as no-one is supposed to be temporary for that long.

I'm so ANGRY with the clinic and so desperately upset right now.  I have to go into work and explain all of this to insensitive, unsympathetic senior officers who simply don't understand.  I hate the fact that they have to know all the ins and outs of what's going on with us.

Rob is being crap - I don't think he knows what to say, so he's not saying anything, but I just feel like screaming at him.  Irrationally I feel that it's his fault, because it's his bloods we're waiting for - I do know that's completely insane, but I still feel really resentful.

Got to go to work - someone PLEASE calm me down!!!!!!

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Clare 

We know exactly how you feel hun xxxxx 

On several occassions, similar things have happened to me & i know that Elaine has had the odd issue or two in the past.

It does make you resentful & extremely annoyed & p'd off......... 

It feels like you are always looking at them for reassurance & as for trust? it's one of the many issues that are under constant debate with the JR.

We're here   feel free


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Jan!

OK, I've calmed down a wee bit now. Rob has been brilliant (I take it all back) and decided that from now on he will deal with the JR as it just stresses me out too much.

It turns out the reason his bloods aren't back is because..... THEY WERE NEVER SENT OFF!!! The JR is very apologetic, but I'm fuming and have lost a lot of confidence in them. We are going in tomorrow for our drugs meeting and to have the bloods done again. They have said that "as it's [their] mistake" we can start as planned, as long as we understand that if there is a problem with the blood results we may have to stop tx. It's a small risk I think, so we'll go ahead.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

xx Clare


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Ah you all seem like lovely supportive ladies, glad i found you all.

Its nice to have people to talk to who know where your coming from, many friends really dont understand especially those with kids that fall pg at the drop of a hat. Other's just avoid the subject, which is equally painful.

Gosh Clare what a rollercoaster ride you have had in the last day, Glad they found it out to be there mistake and you can still go ahead as planned, that would of been a real bummer for you if you'd had to put it off at the last minute. What bloods is your man having done, cant remember Victor (DP) having any it was along time ago though! 

Elaine Sorry to hear of your negatives too. thanks for your words of encouragement Mr Child is such a lovely man, he has really helped me out with the pain i used to get, also Prof Konnicx (not spelt correct),  You write the newsletter, god i've cried many a time reading that. I wouldnt mind telling my story, will see what the bloke says about it.

got to dash, just off to a meeting. hope you all have a lovely evening, speak soon. Tam xxxxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

I had a call from Jane Moore at the JR yesterday, informing me that they are re-reviewing my case.

(too long winded to go into it on here... my fingers would be killing me & the keyboard,smoking by the time i'd finished.) 

It feels as though, at times, they do these hiccups to make sure that we really do want the treatment.

Taking not of Elaine's 'turn everything into a possitive' i think that i've managed to convince them  that i am worth the time & hassle.  
I know that it's some peoples opinin that after 5 ivf & at the GRAND old age of 40, i've had a fair crack at it .

It's the JR's negativity that keeps my fuel burning half the time & i'd hope that they can see that i am serious & passionate about ivf.

Elaine... we've really got to find a word that replace 'infertility' because i really HATE that word.  

Anyone got any suggestions....


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

A play on words 

bar•ren•ness.....

Baroness.... a woman with title....

Get it !!!!! or is it me that's just


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello ladies hope everyone is ok?

Clare - hope u r feeling ok hun?

Jan - i havnt bumped into your cousin yet as my placement got moved to angio's which is right over in the maternity block (Typical!!) but in august i will be on C floor which is theatres so i will keep an eye out for her!

Well cookie (thats my new dog) saved my life last nite! I was in the bath and she was going crazy up and down the stairs and barking like mad which she hasnt done all week and she kept making a pain of herself while i was in the bath so in the end i got out and went downstairs and my god the dishwasher had caught fire!! If we didnt have the dog it would have been too late to realise what was going on! So she got spoilt today! Was bit of a shock though! And annoyed coz i have to wash up now  

Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG Kate, I can't believe you've got a real life Lassie!!!!! She definitely deserved being spoilt today!

Jan, thank you SO much for the phone call today - made a big difference to me babe.  You are DEFINITELY worth the JR's time - there are lots of people on this site of a similar age and you hear stories all the time in the media of women into their 40s having successful fertility tx.
LOL at Baroness!!!!!  

Tam, Rob had to have bloods for Hep B & C, HIV and Karyotyping (sp?)  It is the cystic fybrosis we are waiting for - apparently there is a wee link between low sperm counts and CF.  

I had a call from a doc at the JR. Didn't catch his name, but he sounded quite yummy (!!)  They want to try me on Metaformin as part of a research trial.  Apparently I have poly-cystic ovaries (but not PCOS, he was anxious to stress) and Metaformin is believed to assist pg in these cases.  I guess I'll agree, in which case I'll start on the meds this week, but we're talking it thru tomorrow cos I had no idea I had PCO and don't really understand what it is.  Although the DR was very nice, I did find it a bit concerning to be told like that over the phone.  Elaine, any idea what it is??

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Awww Kate..... Animals have certainly a way with them  lol... my dishwasher broke down last year, so i know how ya feel  

Clare, i've tried the metraformin stuff before.... sometimes you develop these small cycsts that stop the body downregging & releasing folicles. I had 2 punctured on previous ivf treatment. Some people develop a sort of alergy to synerel which can also cause these polyps, breserelin injections were better for me.

Elaine is a bit more of an expert than i am & she's pretty good with the explanation & terminology of things. 

Thank you for the replies to my AS doo, it'll be nice to all get together & have a laugh.

Tam, watch out, you aint that far away from me....


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm on silly planet today 

I am selling my shed!!!  £150.  The only thing in it is me rabbit!

It's about a year old & cost about £400. It's dimensions are 8 x 7 appx.
Double front door... side window... very warm & cosy (as can be guaranteed by the rabbit)

Very nice shed. xxxxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Can hardly keep up with the postings!  Clare - polycystic ovaries are when instead of the eggs being released every month, the follicles stay on the ovaries, giving a lumpy structure.  It may mean that you might not be ovulating every month.  Metformin is designed to mop up the hormonal changes caused by this occurring.  Side effects of polycystic ovaries can be: lack of ovulation, irregular ovulation, increased insulin, blood sugar swings, hirsutism/hairness, male-pattern balding, weight-gain, acne and even none of the above.  I have been on Metformin for about three-four years now and find it helps the side-effects of the full-blown PCOS that I suffer from.  By controlling your weight although difficult, it is the best thing to avoid PCOS.  Metformin also improves the QUALITY of your eggs during IVF and therefore I wholeheartedly recommend it for you if your scan shows polycystic ovaries.  I had the best ever load of eggs and quality with the Metformin.  It can cause stomach-upsets and diarrhoea if you eat excessively sugary or fatty food but it is a small price to pay for the benefit.

Clare - also sorry that they lost your bloods.  My GP always did the same with ours.  It vanished into a black hole between here and the JR.  I reckon someone at the surgery is really a vampire.  At least it is back on track now.  It does mean that they will not dare do anything else wrong so that's a plus point!

Jan - sorry about the trite comment of trying to turn a negative into a positive but it does help - i.e. not being the couple with seven kids all of whom exhibit the same level of unintelligence as their parents.  I'd rather be the parent with one or two fairly normal kids.  I have the same crass theory about Christmas lights on outsides of houses - the greater the number of lights, the inverse proportion to the number of brain-cells of the occupants.  Hence - the lights are on, but no-one is home.  Then inevitably a house burns down each year caused by faulty lights or leaving them on all night yet everyone still does it or tries to outdo their neighbours with more to overload the circuits just a bit more for good measure ---! Duurrr!

Kate - sorry about the fire but so glad that you have the dog.  My cat would just get a bit closer to the fire to keep warm!

Tam - the next F-IVF newsletter will be roughly about May.  We have to raise the money for printing it and the postage by sending out the raffle-tickets.  Only about 10% of them are sold and returned so it is a bit of a struggle when there is only about 10 of us as volunteers.  Some of the stories are real tear-jerkers but others are very inspirational.

Right - must get down to some work.

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

See what i mean about explanations etc...... Elaine, you're great you are


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Jan!

Not really - coming from a line of teachers must be the explanation.

Had a really hectic afternoon and looks like I have two new brochures to copywrite and design, a whole load of brochures to update, two exhibition stands to organise all asap.  That's on top of my normal workload of sales, admin. and marketing.  Great!

Could do with a quiet evening but friends want to come round at 7 and I haven't hoovered or dusted since last Friday so I am wondering if I can just either dim the lights or light a couple of candles so they don't notice?!  I wish!  I am now going to run round like a nutter!

Conceive - I haven't got the time for it!

Love,

Elaine! x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Elaine, we'll have to swap.....  my 57 hours a week for yours  

Get a big, long handle fluffy duster... spay polish on it & swipe   (you didn't want any ornaments left did ya? )

Love ya loads xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol elaine u certainly have a daft cat then!!

Clare - hope u r keeping ok and that u decide on your meds

Jan - u sound like u work way too hard!! Hope u get paid loads for it though?!!

Well off to the pub now speak soon

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all!

Elaine, thanks for the explanation!! I don't have any symptoms of PCOS at all; seem to be ovulating fine, have regular periods, no weight probs etc, so it's just the appearance of cysts.  The Dr said it will make no difference to fertility at all, it just might mean I over-respond to the drugs.  I've said yes to the trial, so I have hundreds of HUGE red pills to start taking tomorrow, which could be Metformin or could be a placebo.  I guess I won't know unless I get some side effects! 
As for your house work - definitely go for the low lighting technique!!      I love your xmas light theory - I have a similar one based on the number of houses I go into during the course of my work.  I have discovered a direct correlation between low-income, low-IQ houses and the acquisition of exotic pets.  I have no idea why it is, but sink estates across the county are filled with Iguanas, crocodiles, tigers - you name it, they've got it in their kitchens!  (God, I'm such a snob...)

Jan, sorry but I fail to get excited by sheds - even really warm and cosy ones !   
Don't work too hard hun.

Kate, your social life is far too busy and puts mine to shame!  We were at the hospital for three hours today (receiving an apology for the bloods, having more done, another scan, drugs appt etc) and I should be working 2-11pm.  Didn't get here till 6, have spent an hour on the internet & think I'll leave around 8!!!

Tam, hope you've had a nice day honey!  When do you start tx?

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Clare, does hamsters & fish fit in that equation  (as for reptiles i think i'm the only one in our family.. didn't get the nickname 'godzilla' without trying ya know)

Does dangling icicles & a lit up fairy also come into it  (my whole family live on council esataes, so that must explain it) 

I must be a monkey, 'cuse i get paid peanuts.. that's why i've got 2 jobs 

Any way.. suppose i'd better get on with some work whilst i'm in here 

See ya latersss. x


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I see you all have been very busy lately, can hardly keep up with all the goings on.

Welcome Tam, hope you're settling in ok with us lot.

Well haven't been around much since our BFN last month, but I have been keeping up with what you are all up to. I needed a bit of time out to get over it all, so sorry for not being very active on here.

Have got quite a lot on a work, got promoted the day before our negative result, so in some ways that has been useful, in keeping busy. Not quite there yet though. Had to leave a restaurant last night because just as we were finishing our mains 6 women came and sat on the table behind us and proceeded to go on and on about the ins and outs of being pg and then one started talking about her having had 4 babies in 5 years and another had 4 babies in 4 years. At that point I had to get out of there before I started shouting at them about life being so bloody unfair. Witches!!

Not their fault, I know they weren't aware of our IF but it felt a bit like they were rubbing our noses in it. Do you think I overreacted?  

Elaine, you made me laugh with your xmas lights theory. I think you are definitely right.

Claire, hope everything goes to plan with your tx now. What a nightmare. This is stressful enough without the flippin hospital messing you about too.

Kate, what an amazing dog you have, how sacrey was that?

Jan, I'm really sorry but I won't be able to make your AS party, sounds like it will be a right larrf. Can't wait to read all about it.

Anyway must go and do some work.

Take care of yourselves girls. Hope you all have a fab weekend.

Love

H4M
xxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Sorry Jan - did not mean to moan when you work so many hours.  I used to do between 55 hours and 60 hours with 4 a.m. starts, finishing at 12 p.m. some days - driving to Heathrow, flying to Stuttgart, driving two hours to Bavaria, full day in factory, then out with clients until late.  It was horrendous and I was heading for an early grave.  Now my days are more hectic as I seem to be trying to cram a week's work into 2-3 days, which ironically is just a stressful as I am up against deadlines.

Clare - love the exotic pet observation.  I own up that I am a bit of a snob as well.  I daren't even voice my opinion about made-up sounding babies' names with the maximum amount of vowels possible and IQ or rather lack of it otherwise I would be chucked off the site!!  My mum and I had to run out of a shop once before laughing in embarrassment as a woman shouted "Tyson" - we hoped it was a dog, which would appear but alas it was a small boy. Some parents choice of names are tantamount to a form of child abuse.  Also another observation is that all people with alternative lifestyles, wanting to be unconventional all seem to look the same.  Therefore they end up conforming, which is what they are all saying that they don't want to do in the first place.

H4M - congratulations on the promotion.  The timing was weird but a small comfort as well.

Kate - yes, my cat is a pedigree, most probably a bit inbred and must be seriously defective in the brain department.  She is fussy and obsessed by food but other than that as thick as pig-s**t!  However she is affectionate, looks like a teddy-bear, has the largest amber eyes like an eagle-owl, likes to be carried around lying on her back like a baby so she does make up for it with charm.

In case you are all wondering, I ran round like a nutter with the hoover and was able to turn the lights up to normal levels.  I do like the tip with the long-handled fluffy duster and sprayed polish on it!  My ornaments are fairly robust so could cope with the impact!  Will try it over the weekend!  Does it work on husbands, who sit there while you are trying to clean?

Have a great weekend everyone!

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Come on out with it then........ 

Who want's what on the baby name front?  

Talking of vowels...... my favourite name has 6!

I actually like tyson... espesially if he turned out to be a 10lb -er


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

How can a name have 6 vowels....?? You're gonna have to share it with us Janny!!!!

H4M, so glad you've posted, honey, I know we've all been thinking of you.

At work till 3am today, so probably be back to post an update later.

xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello girlies hope u all have a great weekend - i am off and mite go out tomorrow nite but not sure if i can be bothered!!

Clare - i will be online for a while as hubby is working till 10pm on overtime if u want to talk - well unless u r actually doing some work tonite?!!! I think i may go down the pub too much but i do only drink diet coke so its not like i am a p**s head or anything!!

H4M - Thanks for posting its nice to see it - glad u r being kept busy with work and i understand why u havnt been around. My new dog is amazing - we love her so much already   I dont think u over reacted atall in the resturant i think we all feel like that and it seems so unfair at times.

Jan - thanks for phoneing me earlier - still feel thick as u sounded so quiet and was trying to work out who was talking to me!! Why do u want to know what we would call our babies?!! I have had my names for about 5 yrs now and thought i was sad for having them!! Im too scared to tell u lot incase u stole them!!! lol  

Take care

Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Kate I promise I don't think you're an alkie!!!!  Just jealous cos I never seem to go out any more!

Well, I ended up being really busy at work in the end, hence no rambling post from me!  I got home at 3am, and should have been back for 10am but didn't get in till midday.  My line manager asked how things were going yesterday, and I told him that I just wasn't concentrating on work and felt generally a bit blue .  I start my new job on the 27th, so he told me just to come in for what I needed to do (staff appraisals etc) and stay at home for the rest of the time  .  Well, given that I normally work my    off and am forever cancelling rest days and working late, I have decided that for once I am going to put ME first, and not look a gift horse in the mouth!     

Picked up my script from the clinic this week - 2 bottles of Synarel then 150 doses of Gonal-F.  We've been quoted £550 for it, which sounds reasonable, so not sure if it's worth shopping around? 

Started taking the Metformin/placebo, but no side-effects so I think it's probably the latter.  I even deliberately took it on an empty stomach to see how I felt on it!  

The JR is soooooooooo apologetic for losing our blood that they have agreed not to take payment till they get the results, which won't be till I start stims.  It's a small victory, but at least it's another month of interest for us, rather than them!    

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi clare - sounds like things are coming along then?

I also think u should now take things easy at work - i know hubby is always working overtime etc etc and never gets much thanks for it!

I have been babysitting today which was really fun although knackered now!! Waiting to go and pick hubby up from work then going to the pub for a bit!! U lot must really think im an alkie now?!!! We go down there chill out play some pool and darts and its fun!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Morning guys 

oohhhh, you've all been busy over the weekend.. i spent all day yesterday flopped out infront of the tv watching the Hallmark channel.... even managed to sleep through most of the footbal match Jason wanted to watch  

I'v been playing about with multimap this morning & even though it's not got the name of where i live, it is actually on there.  if you put in the postcode it comes up as a blank road.
sn25 3hz is just off the street...

if all comming would pm me their addresses i will post out a map. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Clare, that sounds pretty good price for drugs... mine was nearly £1000. 

See you laterzzzz


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi!

I have had children's names picked out for at least ten years now.  Sometimes it is heart-breaking when a friend picks the same name as I wanted for mine.  We are the last ones out of our non-IF friends to have kids so the choice is getting quite limited but then I decided, be blowed - if I ever get there, they will get the names I have chosed regardless of who else I know has them!!!  If I have one he/she will probably have to have three or four names as the chances are that he/she would be a singleton!  First I wanted three kids, then I revised it to two because time was ticking on and now I would be content with just the one!  Beggars can't be choosers!

All the names I like are biblical names and are fairly old-fashioned but I don't care - rather that than some made-up name or one with an alternative spelling with loads of vowels or after some one minute pop wonder!!! 

Clare - enjoy the rest before the sniffing starts.

Kate - enjoy the dog.  We borrow a friend's and take her for long walks - did that yesterday and fully enjoyed ourselves although we were amazed at how often and how much she can pee!  Must have been the cold wind.

H4M - glad to hear from you again and hope the promotion was a good thing! 

Jan - I don't know how you can sleep whilst the telly is on!  I can't even sleep during the day!  I bet it did you good though.

To everyone else, have a great week.

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

hehehehheheeh... i was named after Janis Joplin 

If i have a daughter her name will be Beaulieu... as Jason is french, we thought it would be nice to have something a bit different... Jacque for a boy..think i am fairly safe with these 

Apart from what you all are already wondering about my girls name..... there is a place in France....

There ya go..... 

As for sleeping in front on the tele... i normally don't, but i hate football & it bores me rigid!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Jan,

Dave's half-German and no I am not going to call my kids Helmut, Herman, Hildegard, Helga, Brunhilde, Siegfried, Adolf, Erik, Detlev, Boris, Cordula, Elfreda or anything so hideous!  I like your selected names though!

Mine are more boring but safe - Rebecca, Rachael, James, Adam, Paul, Nathaniel and I quite like Stephanie as well.  Mind you at this rate, I think I will be so convinced it will be a miracle if it ever happens to me, I might be tempted to call the kid Allelujah!!!  Only joking!

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

On the names thing.

A friend of mine heard about a woman who works with her daughter who has called their little boy....

Wait for it.....


Tikka Valentini

Guess where and when he was conceived?

Then she read in the paper another person had called theirs Korma Valentine.

Those parents should be shot!!!! poor little souls.

I like 'Nathan' for a boy, undecided about a girl's name - I used to think I was a bit of a saddo having a name all picked out. Glad to see I'm not alone.

Hope you are all well.

Love

H4M
xx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

hahahhahahahhahaah Elaine.

I like allelujah!!!  what about AMEN.... as in AMEN ANDREWS    yessssssss i know it's not spelt like that


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

JANNYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
I MISS YA 

love ya loads pam xx

P.s i'm in chat if you can make it


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Korma Valentine !         
That has to be the worst EVER name!!!!  OMG these people shouldn't be allowed to breed!!!!!!!!!!!   

I like strong, old fashioned names for boys (Robert, Adam, Jack, Ben etc ) but quite flowery names for girls (Isabella, Bethany, Aimee etc).  I haven't picked out names (yet) but can't wait to be able to!!!   

Jan, I am obsessed with all things French (ooh, that sounds a bit rude - sorry girls!    )  I lived in Paris for a couple of years and miss it terribly.  I go back as often as I can and try to speak French as much as possible.  Jason's not a very French name??!

Elaine, I know what you mean about dogs peeing    I sometimes have to leave Toby on his own for a few hours while I'm at work & he could wee for England when I finally let him out!! 

Kate, Tam, H4M, hope you're all well.

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls hope u are all ok?

Elaine - i too think that when i eventually have a baby that i will call it what ive always wanted to even if my friends and family have already called their kids that name!!

Jan - dont worry i was named after the dog next door apparently!!!

Kate xxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've never met a dog called Kate - definitely suits you better, honey!!!!  

Love to all, have a great day!

xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone!

We should all start looking out for horrid names that people inflict on their babies and report back to give each other a welcome giggle.  I am addicted to the births column in the Daily Telegraph and wished that I had kept one from quite a few years ago as the surname was Twart and the seven kids had names such as Tallulah, Zebidee, Zacharias, Tasmin, Tristan, etc.  My parents had spotted it as well and we were all rolling around the floor laughing!  The upper class sometimes outshine the lower class with their eccentric choice of names - when they do it is always priceless.

I was nearly called Larissa or Lara for short as Dr. Zhivago had just come out and my dad was desperate for me to be called that but my Mum put her foot down.

My Great Uncle relented when my Great Aunt's two guinea-pigs had been killed by a neighbour's cat.  Steph had two boys already but she was so upset that he let her have another baby.  So my second cousin (third son) always owes his existance to guinea-pigs!!

Bye for now - just off to look through the births column to see if I can find anything remotely curry-related!!

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm beginning to wish i hadn't started this  

quite a few of us in my family have 'unusual' names.... my half sisters at Cheran & Trudina.
My step daughters baby is Armani & Parris (she's going to be at my do) a cousin called Sadie (also comming) my cousins boy is Spike. I also have a cousin Tristan. I went to school with my mate Tamsin, who's daughter is Sky..... & i can go on.. & on... my irish cousin as call Hatraktar ( a tractor) 

Think we had actually better forget about this one  & SORRY I SPOKE 

Lets leave the laughs for the telegraph me thinks before we upset somebody


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

I have been approached by a moderator, who says i should know better at my age  


Sorry,sorry,sorry


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ooops, think you're right, Jan!!  After all, 'what's in a name?  a rose by any other name would smell as sweet....' etc etc!

I'm actually laughing more at the fact that your lovely new avatar pic still has the same caption under it, labelling your cute cat as 'Jason, 34'...


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Ah.... nicely spotted Clare.... will change it to something different''


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

JAN!!!!!!   You will be told off again...!!!!!

^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^ ^beware^


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Clare, i am absolutely killing myself at this end


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Never mind i'll get over it !


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

You've obviously had as busy a day as I have...! 

Get off the forum and [size=20pt]DO SOME WORK!!!!!   
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Awww eerrrr misses... i'm really gald you're comming to my dooo, i love forceful women purrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

girls girls!! naughty jan!!

Elaine - my mum works in a nursery and some of the names the parents call their kids!! Tiger, Rainbow!!! hee hee

Not much going on with me - trying to do my essay that i need to post tomorrow!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Dear Kate,

I bet your mum struggles to keep her face straight when she finds out the funny names.  I hope the essay-writing went well - I take my hat off to you studying and working.  My husband is in his last year of an OU degree in IT, fitting it in around a full-time job and I really admire anyone with the perseverance to do that.  I studied straight after A-levels although I think that everyone should do a gap year as I knew nothing other than school and studying from the age of 3 - I went to school early because my parents were both teachers.  Now I am burnt out and not in a position to learn anything new easily.  All the best with that.

To everyone else, I think you have been exposed to too many Carry On films when you were growing up!  That and 'Are you being served?'!  This Ann Summers party is going to be a make or break situation for me.  I might run off if it gets too rude!

Take care everyone.

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Elaine, you're a woose 

Clare?  have i scared you into submission 

Morning Sunflower & h4m & sarah  

Kate, in this world anything that improves your work situation & your future potential ain't a bad thing - good luck... 

I came out of school with 9 gse's & an o'level in english... i haven't done too badly on my way up to 40..... although, i now wish i'd got my head down & become a solicitor or barrister... & quite frankly if this year doesn't produce a sprog, i may just do it or go back to being a bunny girl! 

Anyway... love you all my little prudies. xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

No Jan, you haven't scared me into submission!!  I am recovering from last night's excesses  and feel a bit guilty for stepping off the wagon when I've been so good over the last few months.  I have to keep reminding myself one night on the  won't make any difference at all.  

Had a good night tho' - it was supposed to be a regular team night out, but it turned into a bit of a leaving do for me, and my team gave me the most beautiful terracotta planter for the garden, filled with roses and bulbs.  I got quite    because they're so supportive.  I start at Witney on Monday, so I've taken Sunday off.  Rob & I are going to take the dog for a picnic   in an effort to convince ourselves that it's spring-time!

Kate, how's the essay going?  It is hard combining work & study, but I think you get used to it if you do a job that always involves further study.  I'm a bit of a geek and quite enjoy academic work  which is partly why I'm going to do my Inspector's exam this year.  I think it'll take my mind off treatment and give me a focus if we get a negative.  Well, and because I want Rob to call me 'Ma'am'    

Elaine, we won't let you run away!!!  Don't be scared, it'll be hilarious!  

Tam & H4M, hope you're ok

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have just had to have ANOTHER go at the JR on the phone today, when I opened the post to discover that we had been sent a fact sheet on SSR.  Even though I assumed it was a mistake, I have so little confidence in them now, that I felt I had to double check that we do in fact have sperm in the freezer and although Rob's count is low, we have never been told we need SSR.  The clinic has apologised 'for the distress this may have caused us'.  Grrrr!!!  Do they not understand that that sort of mistake can be really worrying for patients?
Jan, thanks for the top tip about getting copies of our notes - going to do that this week just to put my mind at rest.
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Clare, 

You posted this just as i was posting a rant about the jr........ 

I rang about 1pm today & left a message for Kathy/Nikki as they are the only people i trust to get the details right.....

I rang 5 mins ago, to be told that it was Kathy's day off & Nikki had gone home on half day 

Oh ! how i wish i could be a fly on the wall there!!!!! 

I'm hoping that this is all pmt for me as i'm on day 40 now & i'm worrying


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all  

sorry i haven't been about for a few days, boss got stroppy about the emails  i’ve been sending lately, which really peed me off   as i’ve worked there for 7 years and work my but off too. Bosses they want blood sometimes. sorry mini rant!

Hope your all well. 

Clare sorry to hear JR have stuffed up again. i cant blame you for feeling let down and slightly worried, it’s worrying me too.

Got my drugs delivered today £1066. cant believe it! it’s £200 more than last time, for some reason JR put me down for an extra Puregeon... god knows why but i suppose their not paying for it so why should they care.

With regard to the names thing, We’ve had names planned for years too, I’d always loved Daisy for a girl (well it wouldn't of been a boy) and then my mums blokes daughter had a little girl and called her daisy.... it’s hard when it happens. but as always you have to do pick yourself up and dust yourself off.

Jan, thanks for the call hun! i’ve spoken to my friend Jenni and we are meeting on Saturday in Marlborough at 2.30 at Ask. If anyone else fancies it come along! Jenni is about to start her first cycle and i met her about a year ago at a talk about endo and nutrition, she’s lovely.

Got to go before i get in trouble again.

lots a love tam xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi everyone and thanks for the support regarding my essay!! It is difficult sometimes working and studying but it will be so worth it!!

Just a flying visit tonite im afraid as too much to go and sort!!

Speak soon

Kate xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Evening girls,

Kate, you busy bee you!  Don't work too hard hun!  

Tam, good to hear from you.  Sorry your boss is being a    How does s/he know what e-mails you've been sending?  
I'm not gonna stress too  much about JR cock-ups, just double check everything in future.  I want to stay positive about this cycle working (yes, Elaine, I'm keeping 5% in reserve for self-preservation!   )  and I can't do that if I'm worrying about the clinic messing up.
Are you still starting d/r on Monday?  How are you feeling about it?  Sounds like Saturday'll be nice for you.  I will be spending the day at a public meeting answering angry questions about cuts in public services.  Anyone wanna swop!  

Jan, you are a lovely person to call us all and make sure we're ok - thank you, it's good to know support is there.  Sorry you had a  moment with the clinic as well today, and I really hope AF is on its way for you babe.

I have decided I am going to take THE WHOLE of the 2ww off sick, cos I really don't want to be at work if AF shows up early, so I'm going to start planning things to do to pass the time!

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Yet again i'm being left behind with the tx  it never seems to go right 

Oh, well... i suppose that's what ya get for leaving 2 years in between each cycle & being on the wrong end of 40. 

Take care babes. xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

What's the update honey?


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for cheering me up Clare 

Morning all.... nearly the weekend


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry, just realised that i hadn't answered your question.

I need my af to start asap as they need to do a scan on day 15.
If no af by monday, i will have to go for a scan to see what's happening.
If they need me to start tablets to bring on af this will be classed as day 1 of tx. 
However, if my system is sort of on the way & they are unable to start me off... this will be the end of tx.

The urgency to get the show on the road.. is my impending 41st birthday on the 8th April.

If they can't get the 15 day scan in before this date or managed to get af started with the tablets, they will be unable to do tx as the cut off for tx is 40.

Hope you can understand why i'm getting ever so fidgity... hope it's the pmt's!
That's why when they take 2 days to return calls - it ever so slightly irritates me.

Sorry - i'm rambling now.

Love to all. Jan xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi all hope u had a good weekend?

I definitly did - got very drunk as.................................

READING FC ARE IN THE PREMIERSHIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!

Sorry about that - can u tell im pleased?!!

Anyway - how u feeling jan? Good luck with AF coming xx

How r u clare? 

Take care

Love kate xxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning everyone! 
Been quiet on here for a few days - what have you all been up to?  

Kate, pleased for you hun!!!  Football really does nothing for me, I'm afraid...  How's Cookie settling in?

First day in my new job today, so will spend most of it sorting my desk out (anything to avoid actually doing the very dull tasks assigned to me!)  I had  busy weekend - working flat out from 9am till midnight on Sat.  Yesterday was nice though; I was determined to go for a picnic, so despite the rain we set out for a long walk with Toby, and had hot soup under a tree.  We felt a little  but it was good fun and nice to spend some time together.

Jan, any sign yet honey?   

Elaine, you're in the same boat aren't you?  Waiting for the  ?  I've got less than a week left till I start d/r, so getting excited now!

Tam, how's it going at work now?

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Bad AF over the weekend - endometriosis and migraine.  Grotty combination.

Hope Jan's had arrived at long last.

Sorry it is short but I feel wiped out!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

nope 

Take it easy Elaine


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Jan!

Sorry - I am willing to give you my AF with all its horrific symptoms - pain still on the third day, clots, nausea, flooding, unable to sleep, popping painkillers like smarties!  At times like this, I wonder why I want a womb!  I am sure that having the bicornuate uterus causes the agony and the problems as well as the endometriosis.

Wish I had shares in the sanitary towel market - would be a rich woman!

  

Love,

Miserable cow!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls

Elaine - u poor thing - lots of hugs for u xxx Is bicornuate uterus a backwards tilting one?!

Clare - good luck in the new job - how is it going so far? Cookie is doing ok although cross with her the other day as she chewed my trainers so wasnt very impressed!!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Wish i had another 4 years to go with af & pains & be able to have another 4 years of ivf in front of me   instead of a few hours left. 

I think i've just about tried everything i can... ivf, donor egg..... Kathy didn't seem too omptimistic this morning & is yet again having to go back to Jane Moore (who has basically said that it's about time i considered giving up)

Talk about making you feel 'old'...

It's now been taken out of my hands 

Will kepp ya posted when i know more 


Good luck with new post Clare x


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi all

Boss is out so i thought id get in a quick hello to you all. What a miserable Monday!!! thought spring was supposed to be on it's way! 

Jan it was lovely to meet you on sat, hope you had a nice evening with your friend. sorry to hear that your not having much luck with JR. Hope you get to have you go hun! you deserve it.

Elaine hope your feeling better soon. hugs from me too.

Started my sniffing this morning so on the road now! just waiting for the hormones or lack of them to kick in!

Hope you all have good week.

lots a love Tam xxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Tam, Jan, Clare and everyone!

Good luck with the sniffing for those who are.  

Jan - sorry you are having a rough time.  I do hope that things sort themselves out soon.  I don't have another four years either.  Right now with the pain, I feel like ripping my uterus out with my bare hands!  

Clare - to answer your question!
The bi-cornuate uterus that I have has two separate chambers like two mini-uteruii stuck together.  The two cavities share a central muscular wall.  There is not enough room in one chamber to support twins so they always put an embryo back in each separate side.  It is also retrograde, which means tipped backwards just for good measure.

I have just heard that a woman, who I know at the F-IVF, has had twins - boy and a girl.  She always had treatments at roughly the same time as me.  I am happy on one hand but on the other, boy am I envious!  This IF malarchy is downright unfair.  

Right, I am going to stop now for fear of becoming too negative - it's the pain that's talking!

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh Elaine, you poor thing    Although my AF pain isn't nearly as bad as yours, I do understand what you're going through.  I'm dreading mine already, and it's still a fortnight away.  I hope the pain passes soon.  It must be so hard seeing friends achieve what you are desperately wishing for, but you still have cycles ahead of you and every chance of success.  What are your timings now for FET?

Janny, honey, I don't know what to say, I just want to give you a big hug    

Tam, good to hear from you & congrats on starting sniffing!  Let me know how the symptoms progress so I know what to expect!  

Kate, the job is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring and I think it might just drive me insane.  I am, however, free to come and go as I please, so I will do just that!  Elaine, let me know what days you are about, and we can do lunch.  Also, if you ever fancy going swimming I think I might start going after work (best of intentions!)

H4M, hope all is ok with you, honey  

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Have just had a call. 

No more tx.  Ran out of time...

Good luck everybody.... remember, try EVERYTHING before saying never.... 

There is always an option... donor eggs, donor embryo, donor sperm, surrogacy, adoption & loads more... until you have tried everything... never, never give up...

I haven't given up...... the clinc has, & in the uk... my age has...

I will find a way if it kills me 

Take care & best wishes to everybody xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jan have been thinking of u hun - definitly dont give up hun and we are all here to support u

Clare u poor thing - cant believe the job is so boring for u already!!

I am off to bed now!

Love kate xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Elaine, 

Thanks for speaking to me last night & for passing AF on to me & the pain that goes with it ... if only getting pg was that easy eh!!!

Jr are in for a fight today


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

You go girl!!!      

Hurrah for the  - finally!

xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Good for you Jan!

Sorry about passing on the pain but at least the thing is here and happening!  Pick someone you don't like and pass it onto to them next to make you feel better.  It is a form of bird flu as only 'us birds' can suffer it!!!  Stick to your guns today.  Have just heard that the London clinics treat people up to their mid-forties so don't give up just yet.

Love,

Elaine xx

PS Clare - thanks for the message - probably some time next week to meet for lunch.  I am not sure of my workload just yet so I will let you know nearer the time.  I could always come to Witney to meet you there for lunch providing it is a salad for me as I am trying to shift a stone!


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't be sorry Elaine, as it may be working in my favour 

I love the 'bird flu'.... me thinks you may have found the word we should use instead of 'infertility'....  we're all suffering from Bird Flu... i like that a lot....  

Cathy & Nikki seem to be on my side... Nikki has asked me to come in & see her & Cathy next week. They want to do a 'trial' run & scan me all the way through the month, this way, i am actively having tx before my birthday  the fact thet you've passed on af seems to have apeased them.
I have asked about Jane Moore & Nikki has said that she hasn't spoke to Nikki or Cathy, so as far as they are concerned, everything is going as planned.

I can't decide if this is good or bad that they haven't asked Jane, but hey i'm game if they want to do it this way..... i just hope that when she finds out, i & they don't get a big fat NO WAY.... soooo fingers, legs, toes & eyebrows crossed 

Elaine, thank you for looking for me... i'm open to any avenues anybody can suggest & love ya for it  

Janny xxxxx

By the way.... THE PARTY'S STILL ON !!!!!


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Jan,

I don't want to worry you but your pussy has disappeared!!!!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

lol what are u lot like?!!!!!! Who has lost their pussy?!!!

Yay the party is still on!!!!!

Love me xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Awww yeah 

Have to do something about that


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

where is everybody?


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm here       

Got my drugs yesterday - soooooooo excited about starting now!!!

Jan, I phoned the JR to ask about having a copy of my notes, like you suggested.  A £25 photocopying charge is a bit harsh, I think    We have to write in and ask formally.

Elaine, lunch (salad!) in Witney would be lovely - I can do any day, any time, so you can post here or call me if you're going to be free; no notice required!

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Aww Clare 

A nice big box for the fridge eh!!  

£25 is a bit on the steep side, but i think it's because they do it on headed paper... the other way of doing it perhaps, is to ask them what they're writing in your notes everytime & ask them to do it there & then 

Are you going loopy loo on the synarel  hehehheeh Jason said i had a few 'senior' moments last time 

2 weeks today is my dooo & i'm looking forward to it 

Maybe i should do what JORDAN did for her hen night... make everybody come in stockings & suzzies hehehhehehehehe  *twang*


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Jan, sorry but it's a BIG FAT NO to coming to your party wearing stockings & suspenders!!!!

I don't start the Synarel till Sunday, so I should be in full flow by your party!  Hee hee hee, gonna be chucking vibrators at you all!  I only have two Gonal F pens & 2 sniffers, so not tooooooo big a box!

Hope everyone's having a good day!
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare, elaine and Jan hope u r all ok?

Not up to much as ive had a busy few days and trying to chill out a bit now!

I went to France and Belgium yesturday with a couple of mates we got **** and booze although i dont smoke!! Got them for other ppl!

Clare i have informed Jan that u and my hubby will go and arrest her and i will drug her with Timazepan as she is mad!! She has gone insane lol

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

LOL - you're absolutely right, she's barking!!!  Can't wait for the AS party!

Sounds like you had a good time away honey

xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi!

I am just checking in to say that I am ok - just stressed out as I was offered a full-time job not too far from home - I told my part-time employer, who offered to match it so I have had a few days of soul-searching as to what to do for best.  Have sent off acceptance for new one and nice letter of rejection on the other one this lunchtime.  I still feel so guilty!

I just hope I can hand over my work asap so I can have a break to clear my head before starting the new one straight after Easter.

Am quite looking forward to Jan's do but I will be wearing Dave's camouflage gear at this rate so I can blend in with some houseplants!!  I agree with Clare regarding the stockings, etc. although if she is going to be stroppy and brandishing sex toys, I will be giving her a wide berth - she might confuse them for truncheons!!

Right had better stop that subject right now before you lot get carried away and take it down to the depths of depravity!!!

Bye!

Elaine x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

hehehehheheeh 

Kate, look forward to a few bottles of booze the eh 

Clare, i don't care what ya bring, 'cuse i bet my fury handcuffs are better than yours 

Elaine, great on the job... pastures new ....  between you & me.. i wouldn't wear the camouflage, 'cuse next dorr neighbours hubby is in the army & she might jump on ya  if ya know what i mean... + i ain't got any plants!  come dressed as a giant pussy & you'd fit in more  

Thats all for now... xxxxx


oh! & i'm calling this little fella ' dildo man'


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG Jan, we will need to put some Valium in your drink at the start of the party, I think!!! Kate, can you sort us out with some?  

Elaine, CONGRATULATIONS! That's great news! Sounds like a really positive move for you   

Went to Abingdon this evening to meet a friend at her gym. Did a 'bums/tums/legs' class, which I really enjoyed. Bet I ache tomorrow though...!

Sleep tight 

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

heheheheh.. i already take 4 a day


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ok jan its official u are a crazy woman!!!!!

I am now really looking forward to meeting u loonies!! lol

Will bring some booze and valium for jan xxx

Still havnt got the map but then this is royal mail isnt it?!!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi its me again - thanks Jan got the map today although dog nearly ate it when postie put it through the door!! Still think i will find your house i mean u have mentioned every tree and bush that i pass!! lol 

Well READING FC have finally won the league!!! Im so happy!!

Kate xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hurrah for Reading FC!!!!  

hiya Kate, you having a nice weekend?

We took Toby to puppy-school this morning, then Rob went to work about 3 & I'm supposed to be studying... I've done some housework (anything to avoid work!) and pi**ed about on FF for the last 2 hours!! Oops...

xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare hunny thats for the banner there!! yipppeee!!

Awww whats a puppy school? Yeah im supposed to be studying as well but felt that mucking about on the pc was far more important!!!

Kate xxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

It's really basic training - sit/lie/stay/heel etc - but it's mainly about socialising them.  They get to meet other dogs in a controlled environment, and get used to different situations.  Today we all had to dress up in different outfits and pet each other's dogs, to get them used to things like hats and uniforms!  Then they played a CD of different noises, like trains & fireworks.  It was quite surreal!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey clare - wot a fab idea i mite find out about that for cookie or is she too old now - oh she is a year old today so   to cookie!!!

Clare cant wait to meet u at jans im so excited and nervous all in one!!!!!

How did u make that moving Reading FC banner for me?!!!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COOKIE!!!!!!  I'm sure she's not too old - there was a 10 month old pup ther e today. We just looked on the internet for local dog training classes.

The banner just uses the moving text icon above all the smilies - it's the 'M' with the left facing arrow. Just select the text then press that icon 

Glad you're looking forward to the AS party - it'll be great to meet properly! Make sure you bring a photo of Cookie!!

Night night
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

READING FC ARE THE CHAMPIONS!!!!!!

Hope that has worked?!!! I will find out about the classes i think then see what i come up with!

I will bring a piccie of cookie dont worry - i know it will be weird to meet u all in the flesh!

Kate xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yay it worked!!!!!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hurrah!  Well done techie!!!
Really should go to bed - sooooooo excited about starting d/r tomorrow though - I dreamt last night that I overslept and missed my first one!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

u will be fine hun but good luck and take care

Kate xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning all!  

Hi Charlotte, glad you found us!!     

Kate, are you still on  about Reading FC?!!   

Elaine, when do you start your new job? 

Jan, I'm in the office all day if you wanna keep me company!   

Well, I'm on day two of d/r and feeling ok so far!  The sniffing is horrible - I'm convinced I'm not doing it right, although the vile taste makes me think I must be!!  

Had a fab weekend; great gig last night, with some really good feedback from people, so we're looking forward to the next one!  I've taken the day off work tomorrow to go to a Spa in Cirencester with my mum, so I'm really looking forward to that!

Have a great day everyone,
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Charlotte   I COME FROM WOODCOTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  where abouts are you in the village.... my Mum worked at the Dr's surgery until last year !!!!!!!

Do you come from there originally or just moved there...

Morning all........... MAD DOG about hehehehehheheheheeheh. xxxx


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi everyone, welcome to the madhouse, Charlotte!!  ( Just read a few of the postings and you will get the picture!)

I start the new job on 18th April but am working for the existing company up until then but just two days this week and two next.  

It seems as most of us have a furry friend as a surrogate child - either cats or dogs!  Jan has the most - hamsters, rabbit and cat!  

Clare - if you can taste the Synarel after sniffing, then it has hit the right spot!  It means that some of it has dripped down your Eustachian tube into the back of your throat!  That's what the nurses have always said to me.  If you can't taste it, you either have a cold or you have not sniffed hard enough or not enough has gone up there.  As for timings, as long as you do it twice a day roughly 12 hours apart, you still down-regulate.  It's a case of getting the overall dosage in a 24 hour period right.  I went to the Falklands when I was sniffing and the five-hour time difference really cocked the timings up but I still down-regulated at the end of it!

Hurray for sunshine!

Elaine xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I go back to the clinic on 24th for a blood test to check that I've d/regged ok and should start stimming then hopefully.  My head feels a bit fuzzy after this morning's sniff (about 20 mins ago) but otherwise so far so good!

My job is normally really busy, but I'm on light duties doing an office job while I'm having treatment, so I'm really booooooooooooooooored!  That said, it's quite a nice novelty to be doing a 'meaningless' job with no responsibilities!   

I bet the end of the financial year is a nightmare!  Don't let it stress you out though!   

LOL at scary receptionists!  I know just what you mean!    

Elaine, you're so right - what a difference it makes to see some  

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Charlotte... what is your sir name?

My Mum also worked at goring... they are the same dr's xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I lived in Woodcote all my life until i was 16.... my whols family still live up there. xxx

Now live in Swindon xx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Morning girls

How are you all?

Welcome Charlotte.

Clare, I never get any symptoms til 2 weeks after starting sniffing then I get headaches and feel tired, so don't worry - it sounds like you are doing just fine.

We've got our follow up appointment with Tim Child this afternoon, so hopefully we'll find out what went wrong and what we can do differently next time.

Had my sister to stay this weekend with my 23 month old nephew. It was so lovely to have him around, but made me cry, a lot! Made me realise just what we are missing and how our lives could be if we had a little one too. We spent lots of time playing and kicking a ball around the garden and taking him to see animals at Millets Farm and another little farm near us. It nearly broke my heart when I saw DH with him. God how sad am I. 

Must get a grip of myself again, have been doing really well since our BFN, but it's all come crashing down again.

Anyway no time to be morose have to get on with some work.

Hope you all had great weekends and the working week isn't too bad.

Speak soon

Love

H4M
xx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello!

Hope you don't mind me popping in!  I've been on FF only a couple of months and only just found this thread and as I'm in Wokingham I just wanted to say 'hi'.

H4M - I do know a bit about how you feel and just want to give you a little    Be proud of your positive days and don't be hard on yourself on those negative ones.  I'm gearing myself up for another invetable AF this week and it's the usual rollercoaster of emotions, even though I thought I was handling it.

 to everyone else here!  Hopefully, I can pop in again and get to know you all a bit more.

As it's Monday and we've all got through it, here's a little  jig to celebrate!   

lov
Frill x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

H4M, lovely to hear from you and I do hope your appt went well today.  I guess it would be good to identify something (however small) to do differently this time around?  

Frill,  and welcome to FF and to the thread!  Look forward to getting to know you better!   Are you having treatment at the moment?

Charlotte, hope your Monday wasn't too bad in the end!

Kate, you are working FAR too hard at the moment and not spending enough time on FF!!!    

Jan, not long till your party honey - are you excited?  I'm only going now cos I want to see Elaine blush  

Tam, hope the d/regging's going ok for you sweetie  

At the spa all day tomorrow (aah, it's a hard life    ) so probably won't be on till the evening - look after each other & have a nice evening
xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ladies!!!

I do apologise clare for not being on FF much - i do come on here everyday but some of us have to do some work u know lol - was being mean to my hubby last nite as he was working till 2am and we were emailing and him and his colleagues were doing these quizzes instead of working so i piped up with - go and do some proper work for a change and they werent too impressed!! Still now i know what coppers do at work really now       

Hi Charlotte and welcome to the thread hun u will love it here they are all mad ppl except me - i am the only normal one around here   I live in Mortimer if u know where that is? My mum lives in Caversham Park so not too far from Woodcote.

Hi frill hun and welcome to u as well - like ive just said i am the only sane one on here!!! lol Wow Wokingham - my hubby is a copper there!!! lol

Anyway girlies i am off to Scotland tonite so wont be online for a week but catch up with u when i get back - i am really looking forward to Jans party and meeting u horrible lot!!! Only kidding xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

You are forgiven Kate - have a great time away!
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

hehehhee 

To our new 'bird flu' girlies   

I'm having an Anne Summers party at my house on 13th April 7pm.... most of the girlies on here are comming..; come & join us     

Oh Yeah.... it's my birthday as well 


Jan xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah jan is 21 again arnt u hun?!!!

Love kate xxxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

21!!!  16 pleaase


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Girls,

I will be saving my best blush for Clare - I can do a really good Belisha beacon when I am really embarrassed.  We were given 'Shameless' on DVD by Dave's uncle for Christmas and have just started to watch it so I am getting in some really good blush practice.  It is so near-the-knuckle rude and down-to-earth, that I think Dave is getting more amusement watching my reactions than the DVD itself!  The title really encapsulates the content!

I am going to be really busy until the weekend now so probably won't post until Monday so please don't think that I am ignoring anyone.  Keep up the sniffing, sharing, letting off steam, giggles and general madness.  Let's hope that we are welcoming to all and not too barking mad to scare off newcomers!

H4M - you were really brave to spend time with your nephew.  Well done on being able to let out those emotions as well.  It does help others understand how deeply we are hurting underneath.  All the best with you appointment with Tim Child - he is lovely and so caring.

Jan - dare I ask but what are you going to be wearing for your AS party?!!

Have great weeks and weekends everyone!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello ladies

Thanks for making me feel welcome!

Jan - Thanks for the invite to your 16th!!!  However, instead of blushing and being all innocent (yeah, right) I shall be whizzing on the Eurostar to Bruges for the weekend. Really need that chocoalate and beer!  has made her appearance today so really, really, really hacked off.

Kate - hope you have a nice time in Scotland - work or holiday?

Elaine - Don't work too hard - always got to make time for FF and giggles! Like me right now, should be working but have scheduled in my 'skive time'!!! 

Clare - hello! Only treatment I'm having at the moment is acupuncture. Had four months of it now and it does make me feel better in myself, but today is not a good day for feeling positive. Just have to get on with it though, don't we?

Charlotte, H4M and everyone else -  Hope you have a lovely day.

Catch you later!

Frill xx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

hehehehehhe

Heloooooooo 

Elaine, that is really a very leading question..... now shall i be good or naughty.... 
ummmmmm.... a g string... bra..... shoes....... jeans... & a top. xxxxxxx  Oh ! & of course... LOADS OF MAKEUP !!!!!! 

Did think of doing a JORDAN !!!!!!!!  nobody wanted to join me though.. can't think why


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Jan,

I will be wearing fifteen layers to prevent anyone trying to persuade me to try anything skimpy on, a balaclava to hide my blushes, camouflage to blend in with your new plant and will be bringing a locked purse to prevent me from being coerced into buying something, which I will regret as soon as I leave your house!!

Failing that, jeans and a shirt in a colour that does not clash with a burning red face!!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Elaine, you little


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning all!!

Well, I had a FAB day at the spa yesterday.  It was lovely spending time with my mum, and I spent the whole day lazing by the pool.  We had a lovely lunch, then I fell asleep during my facial.  Mmmm......

Last night I took Rob out for dinner and we had the best time!  We laughed all the way through and didn't think about treatment once - it was fantastic.

Love to all,

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice one Clare.

Maybe we should make our next meet up there & all have some pampering. xx


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Morning all.  

Sorry i havent been about for a while, last week was manic at work and this week i've been off with the most horrendous AF pains, Down reg bleed... great.... it was late aswell, got me thinking OMG have i had a miracle at last but sadly NO  .. spend the last few days on the sofa with a hot water bottle constantly strapped to my back. On the mend now so that's cool. Got my blood test on monday so looking forward to that!

hope all you lovley ladies are okay, Jan got your message, it's nice to be missed honey   Happy birthday  for Saturday, hope you have a lovley day and get lots of treats.

Clare, hope the sniffing is going okay for you hun... The health Spa sounds great. Me and my man went to one the other week and stayed the night there, it was fab, totally relaxing. i had a massage that lasted 1.15 hrs... lush

Kate, hope you've hada wicked time in Scotland

H4M, just wanted to send you a  for being so brave.

Elaine, im with you hun on the AS party, i can get imbarrassed very easy too, unless ive had a few .

looking forward to meeting you all at Jan's party.

Welcome to all the new peeps that have arrived since i've been gone... good to hear from you.   

better go and get on with some work now! boring!

hope you all have a lovely weekend, speak soon

lota s love Tam   xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Morning flower  

wondered where you had gone xxxx

Af is a nightmare    keep tucked up. xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning girls!

Tam, nice to hear from you and really looking forward to meeting you at Jan's.  Sorry to hear AF's a drag - is a d/r AF worse than normal ones?  Mine's due this weekend...

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi All,

Beginning to panic about next week - shame it isn't something safe like Tupperware!

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hiya Clare

dont know whether it's always worse, i suffer pretty bad every month anyway, think it can be heavier and last longer due to DR. When's you first BT?

xxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Elaine, I REFUSE to go to a Tupperware party!!!! You'll be fine.  Rob's given me a shopping list...!

Tam, my AF is shocking too - on opiates & morphine but the clinic wants me to avoid both during tx & just use over the counter stuff and my tens machine.  Not convinced...!  
What's a BT?  if it's a blood test, it's the 24th!

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Ummmm 

Jason is also getting worried about my AS doo 

I have no idea how i'm going to get through this party   if i told you all that at present i've had 26 deffinates !!!!!  do you really think i'm gonna be  

The AS thing is gonna get a back seat view me thinks 

Elaine, by the end of the night.. you won't know why you were so worried.....


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Helooooooooooooooo is anybody out there


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

It's all soooooooooo quiet.....!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Jan and Clare!

I'm here - if only for a little while!  

Jan - your AS party sounds like it's going to be a helluva doooo!!

Clare - how much do you reckon that shopping list will cost?!  
Charnich - some time away sounds good.  We're going to Bruges over Easter and I'm already in a holiday mood even though we're only going for 3 nights!
Tam - hope the blood test goes okay next week.  Are you usually okay with that kind of thing?  I've got used to it, but apparently my veins are 'delicate' (only thing about me that is!) and hard to find!
H4M - how are you doing?
Sunflower girl - hello!


 to everyone else I may have missed!  What's the gossip?

I'm trying to be good and do my work, but failing quite spectacularly!    Have a weekend of eating ahead, so must remember to make sure I've got lots of elasticated pairs of trousers at the ready!  Have got dinner with mad MIL tonight and then tomorrow night out for a meal to celebrate my dad's birthday.  Tuff life, eh?

Gotta dash - take care everyone!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Awww. a few more about now Clare  

For those who don't already know tomorrow is my birthday... yep finally my 16th  all legal at last !!!  

We'r off to Berkley Castle tomorrow for a jousting festival.. wonder if they'll let me on a horse with a lance... can prod somebody up the bum !!!!... probably not   spoil sports hehehehheheheh..

I'm looking forward to my doo on thursday.... can't find any willie shaped baloons though   they all look loke boobs to me 

Does anybody need directions or phone numbers etc?  think i've sent them all, but i always have been a bit scatty 

Love you all loads  have a lovely weekend..

I have a scan on monday, so will be around a bit later than usual..


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Sounds like everyone's got some great plans for the weekend! 

Charlotte - I'm taking the whole 2ww off too, and planning lots of nice things to fill it with.  Just want to chill and relax...  

Frill - have an extra portion of dessert for me honey - I'm detoxing today and eating nothing but fruit!!  Feel good, but really can't face ANOTHER   ...! 

Jan - 16 my    

Elaine - hope your week hasn't been TOO manic.  I will pm or call you about Jan's party and am happy to drive so can pick you up   

xx Clare


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've got my 4th session tomorrow morning - even Rob's going to her now! 
I don't exactly enjoy it, cos I find it quite painful (most people don't so don't worry!   ) but I love how I feel afterwards!
Hope you enjoy it!
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Waddaya mean 16 very funny  

...... omg.... Clare!!! somebody has replaced your picture with an uggly mug!!!!!!!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Jan you are such a   !!!!!! 

I may reconsider coming to your 60th   birthday party next week


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

I WISH TO PUBLICLY APPOLOGISE TO CLARE FOR BEING AN EVIL COW......

& I AIN'T EVEN ON THE DRUGS YET !!! 

CLARE IS A VERY, VERY NICE POLICE LADY & I DO NOT WISH TO BE ARRESTED TONIGHT


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Girls!

I have now officially finished with the existing company so I can breathe a huge sigh of relief - just need to raise the last invoice, send it and hope they pay it!

I have a packed week next week - car being repaired, hairdresser, shopping in Oxford, reflexology, finishing clearing the garage before the extension starts and I so wanted a free day to chill before I start the new job!  Not going to happen!

Clare - I was going to go early to Swindon on Thursday as I want to do some retail therapy at George/Asda as I have to pass it to get to Jan's.  If you want to do that as well, then I would love to travel together, if not, don't worry and I will see you there.

To everyone else, have a chilled weekend and now I cannot get the image of Jan jousting out of my head!!
I hope you have a great birthday and don't run off with a knight in shining armour!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning girls!
Well, my plans for this weekend have gone somewhat awry, as AF started overnight and I have been up since 3am.  Rob's been away at work, and at 7am I couldn't take any more and called a friend to come round and sit with me. The pain really starts to drive me insane, and I get quite scared about what I'm capable of, driven by a desire just to make it stop.  Anyway, I feel quite proud of myself now, as I was determined to do it without the meds, and I have - although I never want to do it again!!  The worst of it is over now, and I'm going to go to bed for a while as I'm exhausted.  Had to cancel my acupuncture this morning as I couldn't get downstairs, let alone into the car, and I bailed out of puppy-training too.  

Sorry no personals, but I hope you're all having a great weekend - happy birthday Janny!!

xx Clare


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Girls

How are you all?

Janny -  Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Janny, Happy Birthday to you. - sorry it's late - hope you had a fab sweet sixteenth!!!!

Elaine - bet you're really glad to have finished your job - onwards and upwards hey? 

Clare - sorry you're in so much pain - is there nothing you can take? I hope you are coping ok.

Charlotte - I find I get really thirsty during dr and stimming that I cant drink enough to keep up, so 2 litres not a problem - if you can't just keep an eye out for headaches as they can indicate dehydration - if you feel one starting drink a bit more.

Frill - thanks for asking - I am doing fine - up some days, down on some too - but getting on with my life too which is good. Hope you're ok too.

Tam - Thanks for your message too, hope you are having a good weekend?

Any one else I have missed - hi.

Well we went back to see Tim Child (consultant) last monday and the news wasn't great - I responded so poorly on our last treatment (even on 300 stimm drugs) that there isn't really anything else they can do to help and he said the only thing we (I) can do is to lose weight, which I am doing anyway - have lost 6lb already. Once I have lost a load more then we can look at doing another treatment which means we will probably wait for six months or so.

It seems so bloody unfair that this is a major issue when loads of people I know, who are 'a lot' bigger than me fall pg with no probs at all. But then the whole IF thing is bloody unfair isn't it?

At least when we do the next tx we will know we did everything we could have done and will just have to pray it will come out ok. It just seem even further away than it did when we first started. But never mind - no point complaining - we just have to get on with it.

On the good side - I have had a really nice weekend - spent yesterday with DH in the garden and then cos he's working today, a friend came round for lunch then we took her chocolate labrador for a 2 hour walk. Knackered now - ready for the sofa, the remote and my jimjams. Hurrah for Sundays!

I always think the weekend thing is the wrong way round surely we should work 2 days and have 5 off. Don't you think?

Look after yourselves.

Love

H4M
xxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Morning everyone!

H4M, your weekend sounded lovely - hope you're still nice and chilled from it.  Sorry to hear that the clinic's feedback wasn't great, but they haven't given up on you altogether, so there is always something to work towards.  Well done on losing 6lbs already!

Love to all,
xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks H4M 

I think we should deffinately only have to work 2 days a week 

Had a lovely birthday! thank you for all your text messages, emails & cards          

Anyway,

]2 DAYS TO GO[/SIZE]


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

When's Kate back from Scotland? - must be soon, cos she's coming on Thursday.

Kate, where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

xx Clare


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Clare she's been captured by a jabberwocky


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ha ha im here just trying to read the 100 emails i got while i was away!!!

Jan what is a jabberwocky?

God my AF turned up today so dying slowly!!! Have got a hot water bottle attatched to my tummy!! 

Scotland was excellant although glad to be back in my own bed  

So yes im really looking forward to thursday im so excited about meeting u girlies - i take it u have all met each other now apart from me?!! Clare - my hubby has also given me a shopping list as well  

Frill - it was a holiday hun to Scotland to see the in laws and go to a 21st birthday party!

Jan - so sorry i forgot your birthday but i have your card here i just thought for some reason your birthday was next week! Silly me  

Missed u girls xxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thought i better bump the page up before we fall off the first page!! hee hee!!

Yay i get to meet u crazy lot tomorrow although lost my map so guess what i will be doing in the morning?!!! Actually i reckon the dog has eaten it?!!

Kate xxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Good to have you back Kate!

Haven't posted today (or e-mailed you Janny - did you cope without me today?!) cos I feel really low today for no reason whatsoever.  Going to bed now & hope to be back on form tomorrow night!

xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Jan had a migraine yesterday so was off work.  I am sure she will post a little later on when she gets into work today.  She was sorting out all the nibbles last night - sausages, etc!!  Bless her!  I wouldn't have wanted to prepare food if I had a migraine!

Jan - thank you for all the trouble you have gone to and I hope your head is better today.  

See you later!

Love,

Elaine x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Guys, 

Well today is D Day !!! or should i say AS DAY heehehhehehe

Migraine now gone... but still got a muzzy head..

Kate i've sent you directions to my house from the M4. Via your personal e-mail.
Have you ever read Alice in wonderland?

Hope everybody finds me okay, otherwise Elaine & i are gonna have a feast & a half. ...

Sees ya laters xxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi jan yes i have read Alice in Wonderland!! WHY?!!!! Thanks for the email xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Kate, I think that's where Jabberwockies come from!

I have had to call in sick today, because I am absolutely exhausted    I'm assuming it's the synarel, as I have slept well this week and not done anything out of the ordinary, but this morning I could barely get out of bed.  I'm going to have another sleep now so that I'm ok for this evening.

Janny, so sorry to hear about your migraine and I'm glad you're a bit better today.  Looking forward to the party!

Charlotte, not long to go now then!  Have a great weekend and good luck with your first sniff!  

H4M, Frill, Tam - have a great Easter!

xx Clare


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Posted at the same time as you Charlotte!  xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Every body salsa...


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG Janny - where on EARTH did you get that avatar pic from !!! x


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

hehheheheheh    do you like him Clare ?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey girls well just off to get a shower and get ready then grab my mate and will see u all at around 7!!!

Oh my god im soooooooo nervous about meeting u all!!

Ah ok a jabberwocky!! Will have to look the story up again as i dont remember them!!!

Kate xxxxx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Is he hosting tonight's AS party, Jan?!!! 

See y'all later!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx Clare


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for a top party Jan!!  Still shocked by the contents of your red box though!!!

Lovely to meet you Kate - would love to get together for a coffee and a natter when work isn't so hectic for you.  Hope you manage to have a nice weekend anyway, and get your essay done

Happy Easter everyone!

xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi girls - yes thanks jan it was good to get a chat with u as well hun - like clare i was shocked by the contents of the red box!! And i thought u were a quiet innocent lady jan!! lol

Clare - definitly will sort something and get a proper chat - im looking at my work thinking about writing my essay is that enough or do i actually have to do the essay?!!!

Kate xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

honey I think you actually have to put pen to paper (or finger to keyboard!) - sorry to be the bearer of bad news!

xx Clare


----------



## Elaine R (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks Jan for a good giggle!

I am now feeling incredibly naive and repressed!!  Great to meet up with everyone suffering from bird-flu as Jan insists we now call infertility!

Have a great Easter and let's hope that some of this new birth and fertility rubs onto us!

Love,

Elaine xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are having a good weekend - i worked this morning then fell asleep for ages!! Off to watch Doctor Who in a minute!

Clare - i am still thinking about the essay will start it on monday i promise - well i have no choice really as i have to post it on tuesday! 

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi clare just letting u know i finally did my essay today! All ready to post!!! 

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well done hun!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend and enjoyed the sunshine when it finally appeared!  I have been up & down with the Synarel side-effects, but Rob's been an absolute star.  We had a fab day shopping at Burford garden centre and bought all sorts of goodies for the house and garden.  Aah, retail therapy - never fails!

xx Clare


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare good for u going to the garden centre - wish we had a decent garden to start with!! Im glad Rob is being good to u 

James is up in Oxford today and the rest of the week doing his driving course as he had his licence taken off him for 6 months as the sargeant didnt like his driving!! oppssss!!

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi  

Thanks for a lovely evening. I really did appreciate you all comming, hope everybody enjoyed themselves, 'cuse i certainly did thanks. 

Elaine, wasn't it you who started off with the 'bird flu' thing?  How you've had a good day at your new job .

Kate it was nice to see you & catch a quick natter. Will have to arrange a time for a longer goss.

Clare me old  ... i've made a few enquiries into the traffic warden thing 

Sarah, shame you couldn't make it, but thanks for the email & hope everything has calmed down for you.

Where's my little flower?


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I joined Fertility Friends the other day and was so pleased that a Reading/Oxford member told me about this thread!  Thanks!

Here's my story that's copied from the intro board:

What a great website and message board to find!!!!  I'm so glad to be a member now.  

I suppose I should tell a little about myself:  I'm 28 years old and have been married for almost 8 years to my hubby, 35.  I've always had painful & heavy periods and endo was suspected when I was 13 and was subsequently put on the pill at that age!  I was relatively symptom-free until my early 20s when I decided to use a diaphram instead of the pill.  The endo-type problems came back again  .  I had my first lap (diagnostic) in 2001 at the age of 23 and was put on Marvelon to tricycle afterwards.  I bled through the Marvelon and then used LoGynon ED for 4 years and then used Yasmin & was blisfully happy.  We decided in September to ttc and I came off the pill.  By the end of November and with a helpful smear to bring more pain, I found out I had a cyst (8cm) on my right ovary.  I had a lap & dye & diathermy to remove endo from my pouch of douglas.  My tubes are super, which is great news.  I've still not gotten 100% over the surgery, whether that is due to my 8cm cyst ruputring just prior to surgery or if it's the endo coming back.  At any rate, we've been ttc again since January with no luck.  My cycles are all over the place and range from 25 - 35 days.  I have awful, awful pain when ovulating that lasts for a week and horrible pain when on my period as well.  My GP thinks I should go back on the pill so I won't get fired from my job (been off for months now) and so the endo will go away...but it won't!!  The pill will only make it dormant til I come off it again.  I'm going to see my private gyne who is also a fertility specialist on Thursday to see what he thinks.  Sorry I've written so much but thought I'd get it all out!

Hope to get to know you all soon,  
Carrie
xxx


----------



## janny bear (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Carrie, x

welcome to the lunatic asylum


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Carrie,  and welcome to the thread! I look forward to getting to know you better. Sounds like you've really been through the mill with the endo - I really hope you get some answers soon. You may know this already, but this type of pain would fall under the disability discrimination act, which means it can't be included in your sickness record. I looked into this for my own period pain; I don't have endo, but have to take two or three days sick each month. 

Janny, love the new avatar hun, but I'm afraid traffic wardens get paid even less than  so it's really not a good career move! 

Kate, poor James! I trashed a cop car last summer on my way to a burglary in progress. It was 3am and I was going VERY fast down a single track lane in the middle of no-where, and completely failed to see a humpback bridge. I did a dramatic Dukes of Hazzard style leap off the bridge and rolled into a field, smashing my head through the windscreen. I inadvertently pressed my radio mike as I crashed, so the whole area heard my screams then the eerie silence as I blacked out. Fortunately I didn't do any lasting damage, but I did have to go back to driving school for a week!

Charlotte, hope you had a great weekend honey!

Elaine, how's the new job going? 

Love to all the other Reading/Oxford girls,

xx Clare


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

OMG Clare   I never knew that it didn't count towards my sickness record!!!  I've been very worried about getting sacked bc I've been off since the very end of November and can't get back to work for the pain.  At least I am going to the gyne tmrw which will more than likely mean another lap with my last one being in December    .

Hope you are all having a good day!!!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Charlotte, you poor thing - I hope the pain goes away soon. Try not to worry; there's no reason why it should affect the tx. How's the sniffing going? I'm hating it now and can't wait to start stims, so hoping that everything is going right inside ready for Monday's bloodtest. Fruit pastilles sound like a good idea, although I think I'd just eat them all in one go - I love them! Don't let Janny wind you up - if she becomes a traffic warden I'll eat my hat!!!

Carrie, hope your gynae appt goes ok tomorrow. Re the Disability Discrimination Act (DDA) issue - I had to self-refer to our occupational health department who assessed my 'condition' under the terms of the DDA. A disability is "an impairment [which] has a substantial adverse effect on a person's ability to carry out normal day-to-day activities; or has a long-term effect" If you qualify, it means your employers have to make allowances for you.

Hope everyone's having a nice day,
xx Clare


----------



## sunflower girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello everyone

Hope you all had a great Easter, i've been off work since tuesday afternoon so hence only mailing today! 

hope your all okay.

Jan im sorry that i couldnt make your party, i wasn't feeling that great last week, probs due to the sniffing... and i started the injections that night so just wanted to cuddle up with my man as i really hate the injecting part. It was okay... always wind myself up about it. How's things with you?

Well got my first scan on friday so keeping fingers crossed for that... hopefully i've got some juicy follicles. been suffering with headaches badly since started stimms.

Clare... how's it going for you, you must be starting stimms soon. little tip, use a hot water bottle to heat your tummy up before the injections it hepls the needle go and and hurts less, well it does for me anyway. Good luck with it.

Welcome to Carrie, hugs to you, hope you start feeling better soon!

Love to all you lovley ladies... hope you all have a lovely week. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning ladies - just saying hello as off to work in a while on the dreaded late shift today!! Mite get a break if im lucky!!

Clare - u poor think with the sniffing hope it will work for u and is over soon. Also u poor thing with the cop car - bet that hurt?!! James is on a refresher course for a week as well hes txt me saying he is enjoying it although it was quite funny as he hasnt worn his uniform for ages and i was laughing as he squeezed into it again  

Jan - good luck with the traffic warden thing!!

Carrie - Glad u finally joined us here - by the way i am the sane one everyone else is mad!!

Kate xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,55112.new.html#new


----------

